# OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Names)



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Something is wrong with me!!! 8O 8O 8O 
Seriously...!!!

I went Garage-Sale-shopping to get a few things, like some fleece for the hammies and tubes, some toys for the Bratz, etc...

Lo-And-Behold, there is a large tank with about 30 feeder rats.
All are so very, very tiny, and they look like their eyes opened just a few days ago.... And all VERY, VERY, VERY THIN, and scared to death.

The guy was selling them for $1.50 a piece, as "snake food".

I almost started crying, which is ridiculous, I know, seeing as I'm an OLD COW, and a mom myself...

Anyhow, I ended up bringing home 2 more ratties. A Boy, and a Girl.
Although I really wanted to bring them ALL home...

So I'm going to have 3 boys and 3 girls in each cage when these are strong enough.
For now, I am supplementing them with Kitten Replacement formula, kitten food, fresh fruit and veggies, and goat milk, like I did with my little ones. I don't know if these are going to make it. They are so terribly thin. I didn't even know Rats could BE that thin. 
Mine were always little chubbies. And still are.

And don't worry, I have the 2 new ones isolated in another part of the house, in their own tank.
All 4 of my original babies were all in 1 cage together at the Pet-Store, no no isolation was necessary, but these are from a different batch, from a "garage" breeder.

But, I am out of name ideas.
I have 2 Boys named after famous colleges (Princeton and Harvard).
And 2 Witch names (Sabrina and Paige).

I need help with naming these 2.
I was thinking Piper for the little Girl (From Charmed?). But I have NO idea as for the boy.!
HELP..!!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Na*

Good luck with them! Poor babies  Do you have any photos of them?


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

I will go take some right now. Gime 10-15 mins, I have 2 screaming kids running around me. LOL


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Are they white also?


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry it took so long, my kids were out of control, and the neighbor came over with her son and daughter.

I tried to take pic's of the little Boy, but he was too squirmy, and the pictures came out blurry.
I DID manage to take a pic of the little girl, but even though she looks skinny in the photos, it doesn't really show how TRULY thin these little guys are. 
My heart is breaking for the little Angels... 

They are not only skinny, but also seem weak, and exhausted, and their hair is VERY, VERY thin. You can see their skin thru it. It's weird. Like an old person going bald.
I am hoping that with a good diet, and TONS of love, their hair will grow back in.

They are mostly white, but they BOTH have cream on them. The little girl most of all, and she looks like her entire head is cream, and just a smudge on her back. You can see it in the photos (hopefully). The boy just has a smudge on his back.

Here is the little girl.
In the Second Photo, you can see her hip-bones sticking out, and her sides sunken in... 
Poor Little Baby...


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg thats terrible. Its good you saved them, but even if they were going to be snake food they are undernourished and would not be good for the snake.
I am glad you saved them though!!


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm happy too. Most of all, because my Hubby hasn't given me any hard time about it. He just nods and smiles. LoL
I still need help naming them.
My neighbor likes Piper for the Girl, she also suggested Phoebe.
And she suggested Yale, or Westcheser (Chester) for the boy.

I'm confused.
Do you think I should avoid naming them until I know they are going to be OK? (Someone suggested that) ???


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I think naming would be fine, even if they do pass on...they will have a name and have had a home. 

What about Stanford for the boy? I like Piper or Pheobe for the girl (and I like Charmed LoL). 

I'm glad you rescued these guys, I feel bad for the rest that were left, but you can't save them all :-(


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

yale or standford are cool names. Aww that could make me cry, i hate sroties like this, people are soo mean


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

aww, poor babies... well, why not a charmed name for the boy? piper was always my favorite charmed one. why not piper and, say, leo? or wyatt?

(yep. i'm somewhat of a fanatic.)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ohh poor babies. wish i could just buy them all and rehabilitate them until they were stronger to go to new homes. :'( best of luck with them.

i really like stanford as a boy name. <3


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Na*

I'm glad you were able to save those two. They're very cute. They do need some fattening up!

Since you have witch names from two different "venues", you could go with naming the girl something different again... how about Sam/Samantha or Tabitha (Bewitched) or Elphaba/Elphie (from book/musical Wicked) or even some Harry Potter names... Hermione, Luna, Tonks, Ginny, etc. 

I named one of my greyhounds Elphie and she gets Elphaba when she is acting up. 

Good luck with them!


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope your kids make it and get a little meat on their bones. Poor kids.
I like Piper for the girl and maybe Oxford for the boy.
Hugs to You!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, poor little babies! The girl in the pictures is so tiny and cute. I'm sure you'll plump them up nicely ^_^


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Aaah. LoL
Now I like Piper and Samantha! LOL I Cant decide.!
I do like Stanford, and now can't decide between Stanford or Westchester. This stinks.
LOL
Oh, maybe I should re-name Sabrina to Phoebe? And go with the whole Charmed trio?
LOL

Seeing as I can't seem to decide.....
I think I am going to start a poll, and you guys can name them for me. The one with the most votes, wins!

What do you think?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

paulandashia said:


> Oh, maybe I should re-name Sabrina to Phoebe? And go with the whole Charmed trio?


everyone forgets prue!


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Prue seems too much like Prude to me...never liked that name LoL


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, never liked it either. LoL


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am glad that you saved them- I like the name Piper for the girl.

The boy I like the name Stanford but also like the name Angel- based on the tv show I think its called Angel- not sure.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Na*

Go with Piper for the girl. I have a dumbo rat named Piper and she is a sweetie. I think a Poll for the boy would be good.


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Na*

I am going to stick with Piper for the Girl.
Everyone seems to like it.
So... Piper it is... 

For the Boy, my husband actually sugested Lucky. IF, he lives, that will be his name. He would have earned it.
I have fallen in love with him. He is SUCH a sweetheart. SO darling, so fragile.
He seems to be a fighter. He's fighting his sickness, and me at the same time. LoL


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: OMG..!!! Somebody STOP me please..!!! (& Need Help w/ Na*


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So glad you saved them, i am like that , if i see ratties that are going to die , or be feeders im like , i have to have them!!
Jess x


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

junior_j said:


> So glad you saved them, i am like that , if i see ratties that are going to die , or be feeders im like , i have to have them!!
> Jess x


Me too! Thats how I got my 2 boys. I was going to go t a breeder and get some but once I saw my boys I was like...ig otta have them!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Meliss said:


> I am glad that you saved them- I like the name Piper for the girl.
> 
> The boy I like the name Stanford but also like the name Angel- based on the tv show I think its called Angel- not sure.


I have an Angel, Spike and Xander lol

I like Wyyatt hmm,....lol I go to this monthy animal show every month and they have baby ratties there all the time. I always want to take one or all home, they have hundreds of them =(. Most of them are feeders! but theyre so cute,,,,ack.


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Cant go w/ Wyatt, that's the name of my nephew... LoL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol.. How about Bubba? lol


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope, Lucky and Piper! LOL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol. I like Piper. My cats name was Lucky, he was hit and killed by a car last october...RIP LUCKY...


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't understand why people do this. Snakes have to eat, too. I mean, I'd do the same thing if I could, but I don't know WHY. The people's snakes will end up eventually eating SOME living creature...


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Well for one, the rats destined to be "feeders" are often mistreated and neglected like the too thin babies above.
They then die, terrified. And I am of the opinion that no animal or person should ever have to spend their last moments like that.

There also is the fact that you don't need to feed live animals to snakes or other lizards. There are bowls that vibrate or you can wiggle a thawed frozen feeder in front of them. People get creative and it works. The frozen feeders have been humanly put down and don't die in gut wrenching fear. There are even alternatives like beef heart, so you don't have to support the killing of mice/rats. Live animals can also hurt your snake/lizard through bites, scratches etc. 

And I find the "It's just like nature" excuse to be extremely weak. You keep your snake in an enclosure, and purchase its food from a store. Not exactly what you would find in the wild.

Mostly, I believe that people feed live b/c they are lazy, misinformed or take some sick fascination from death/terror.
Feeding alternate foods is actually healthier for your animal.

Sorry not an attack or anything, this subject just hits close to home :-\


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

elizabethrae. said:


> Well for one, the rats destined to be "feeders" are often mistreated and neglected like the too thin babies above.
> They then die, terrified. And I am of the opinion that no animal or person should ever have to spend their last moments like that.
> 
> There also is the fact that you don't need to feed live animals to snakes or other lizards. There are bowls that vibrate or you can wiggle a thawed frozen feeder in front of them. People get creative and it works. The frozen feeders have been humanly put down and don't die in gut wrenching fear. There are even alternatives like beef heart, so you don't have to support the killing of mice/rats. Live animals can also hurt your snake/lizard through bites, scratches etc.
> ...


I agree, just saying that people WILL feed live...if it's those specific rats or other ones. It's horrible and absolutely do NOT support it, but it WILL happen. I think feeding frozen is best. Um...beef heart?? For snakes? You mean...literally, a cow's heart?? I'd feel bad for the cow...They could eat crickets, I think...well, not big ones....I'd never be able to have a snake because I wouldn't be able to feed him/her without crying or something.  Anyways, yeah, just saying that you can't stop live feeding. Maybe if everyone tries to save a feeder rat, then it will make a difference...I suppose you ARE stopping it in a small way........ok, longer than I expected. Bye.


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

Piper is uber cute for the girl. Love it. 

My sister goes to William and Mary, what about William for the boy? Or... Julliard?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I fully agree with you on the frozen/thawed thing with reptiles. I must admit, I have snakes, and about half of them still eat live (I'm trying to switch them over to frozen/thawed). Frozen/thawed is much more humane. 

I couldn't see the pictures of the little ones.  I hate it when people don't take care of their animals. Even if a rat is destined to be snake food, he/she deserves to be treated well during his/her life. I once rescued this little baby from a pet store. He was being sold as snake food and while I can't, as a snake keeper, say its wrong for him to be snake food, he was far too thin for his size. I had a pet rat at home the same age as him and mine was TWICE his size. The poor baby. He didn't make it.  

I love the names by the way. 

(On a side note, please do not ever attempt to feed your snake anything other than what it is designed to eat. Snakes eat rodents, birds, and sometimes other reptiles. Beef heart, prepared meat, ect are not to be used as a food item for your snake. There are snakes that eat insects, but the majority of pet snakes eat mice and rats.)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You guys do realise this is months old? ???


----------

